# Renaissance Aruba - Private Island access



## Whirl (Apr 30, 2010)

We will will going to Aruba in the fall and I am an owner at the Renaissance, but will be staying at the Marriott Surf Club( needed 2 BR). 

Anyway, I love the private island and would like to spend a day there. As an owner - are you allowed access the private island ( with your party) or must you be registered guests staying there. 

I will send them an email as well, if no one knows for sure, but someone here almost always has then answer. 

Thanks.


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 30, 2010)

In order to get on the boat to the private island you need to show your room key. In fact each person in your group needs to present their key. When we were there last year, my wife left her key in the room. They gave her grief to get on the boat even though she was with me and I had my key. I don,t know if they are always that fussy.

I am not certain but I doubt they will let you go unless you somehow charm the boat operator.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 30, 2010)

We stay at Aruba Surf Club and they offer day passes for non-guests. One time it was $50 but then I believe it was hiked to $75 on our last visit. It includes something like 2 cocktails, float etc. Maybe lunch? but don't quote me. You get it at the Renaissance desk. The other option is to book with the Renaissance Okeanos Spa for use of the private cove for a massage. Very expensive but oh so worth it. What a way to spend a morning: massage while hearing ocean waves, frozen cocktails and fresh fruit in your own private cove where you can swim and relax. After you are done at the private cove, you can spend time on the island.


----------



## Whirl (May 1, 2010)

Thanks,

suspected as much, but was hoping to be surprised by a little extra for an owner's perk, but thought this might be pushing it. I don't think my whole party would be willing to pay the day fee or a spa treatment( also a great tip!)...it's a girl's weekend, so it was just and idea. 

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 1, 2010)

I use to own at this resort (sold it now) and 5 years ago, we were going to be in Aruba for the day as part of the cruise. I contacted the timeshare manager (Mr. Trivedi) at that time, and he said to ask for him once we arrive at the resort (this was for day use of the facilities, private island, etc). We never made it to the resort. So, try contacting the timeshare manager and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Whirl (May 5, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I use to own at this resort (sold it now) and 5 years ago, we were going to be in Aruba for the day as part of the cruise. I contacted the timeshare manager (Mr. Trivedi) at that time, and he said to ask for him once we arrive at the resort (this was for day use of the facilities, private island, etc). We never made it to the resort. So, try contacting the timeshare manager and you may be pleasantly surprised.



Thanks, I am not at all surprised to hear that they would be accommodating. I can without hesitation say that they are the easiest of the timeshares that I own to reserve with. I just send an email with my dates and I am done....never once denied and  I have always been pleasantly surprised at how straightforward and easy to deal with they have been....no games and no complicated system to learn.... Hopefully, I can be surprised yet one more time!


----------



## GrayFal (May 5, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Thanks, I am not at all surprised to hear that they would be accommodating. I can without hesitation say that they are the easiest of the timeshares that I own to reserve with. I just send an email with my dates and I am done....never once denied and  I have always been pleasantly surprised at how straightforward and easy to deal with they have been....no games and no complicated system to learn.... Hopefully, I can be surprised yet one more time!



My friend has owned weeks 10 and 11 there for 23 years and goes every year. 3 years ago they arrived for week 10 which also happened to be 4 days after their (step)daughter gave birth to their first grandchild. They got a call Sunday night that the mother had some minor complications and needed to be rehospitalized. They were so upset they flew home Monday evening before week 10 was even over.
The resort allowed them to 'save' their week 11 and use it in the fall of that same year.
You don't get customer service like that many places.

I imagine they would be happy to extend day usage to you and your friends.
Let us know.


----------



## shar (Jun 6, 2010)

We stayed at the Ren (part of the Marriott chain) last summer for one night when arriving. I thought that all Marriott's could use the private island. Just need to show your room key. Seems to me I read that somewhere.  You may want to email and confirm this before booking an expensive spa that you don't really want.

Shar


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2010)

No that is not true. The private Island is only for guests staying at the Ren not for Marriott guests and you need to show your Renaissance key which is swiped before getting on the boat to the island. 

What most people do not understand is that although this is part of the Marriott reservation system and there is a management contract in place at the hotel and timeshare facilities are owned by an Aruban corporation.

Before it was Renaissance it was under a similar contract with Sonesta.


----------



## Whirl (Jun 6, 2010)

Larry said:


> No that is not true. The private Island is only for guests staying at the Ren not for Marriott guests and you need to show your Renaissance key which is swiped before getting on the boat to the island.
> 
> What most people do not understand is that although this is part of the Marriott reservation system and there is a management contract in place at the hotel and timeshare facilities are owned by an Aruban corporation.
> 
> Before it was Renaissance it was under a similar contract with Sonesta.



Correct. I can only imagine how crowded it would be if all MArriott guests had access. 

I have not yet emailed to check, but still hoping I can wrangle some owner priviledges for a day.


----------

